# does depression make you sleepy?



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

i've noticed that every time i start to have really depressing thoughts, i just go lay in bed and take a nap. it's like i have no willpower to stay awake, i just drift away until i'm asleep. i wake up feeling A LOT less depressed but it does nothing to help the underlying problem... sometimes i'll take multiple naps a day on top of getting 8 hours of sleep at night. i don't even want to sleep but i get in a loop and it doesn't go away unless i sleep. is this just my body's way of fighting the depression or is this not normal? anyone else experience this?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup! If very depressed, but not anxious, I will sleep through the day, until I'm dehydrated and my blood sugar is so low that I'm in shock. I have to set my alarm to wake me every eight hours so I don't end up in the ER.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I feel sleepy too. It doesn't matter how many hours I have slept at night, more than 12h or less than 4h, I'm always very tired. I have difficulty staying awake the whole day, even caffeine can't keep me awake, so I usually fall asleep many times a day. The more depressed I am, the more tired I am.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah when I feel really depressed, I just want to cocoon myself in my bed and disappear like Yoda in Return of the Jedi. Feel that way now actually. 

But if I'm worried about something, then I don't sleep or eat.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it does, mostly my body...it feels like gravity is 100 times stronger than it is, and I can hardly move...so I drag my *** to bed. Such a sad state to be in.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I never feel like I've slept enough: I barely got out of bed yesterday (only for food and the toilet). I attribute it to depression.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I always feel sleepy. I don't know if it's because I am slightly anemic or if it's the depression but I'll have points in my day where I am hyper an dhappy, then out of no where...Just so ugh feeling and tired. It gets so bad that I'll end up falling asleep where ever I am (in this case, nearly conking out on my computer lol). If I wasn't so self-conscious about sleeping during the day with my mom and brother around, I'd most likely spend a good portion of each day in bed instead of on the computer.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, so does ongoing anxiety. You expend all your energy through mental processes and it leaves you with nothing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I always feel sleepy. I don't know if it's because I am slightly anemic or if it's the depression but I'll have points in my day where I am hyper an dhappy, then out of no where...Just so ugh feeling and tired. It gets so bad that I'll end up falling asleep where ever I am (in this case, nearly conking out on my computer lol). If I wasn't so self-conscious about sleeping during the day with my mom and brother around, I'd most likely spend a good portion of each day in bed instead of on the computer.


I am the same way. I get all awake and good then this depressed blah feeling comes over me and I'm like stop teasing me.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes. I'm always tired though and I never have enough energy anymore.. the mornings are especially bad because insted of facing the world i just love to drift back to sleep and usually I have another good dream so I enjoy it. or if I wake up depressed I cover myself in the blanket and pretend there's nothing outside my blanket hope that doesn't sound odd)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been suffering from depression since I was 11 years old and it doesn't really make me sleepy. I think my SA makes me sleepy. But it does make me not get enough sleep. A lot of days I just feel like I'm out of it. I rarely take naps. I've only taken 2 naps recently.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> Yup! If very depressed, but not anxious, I will sleep through the day, until I'm dehydrated and my blood sugar is so low that I'm in shock. I have to set my alarm to wake me every eight hours so I don't end up in the ER.


I thought I was the only one like this. 
I dont set an alarm though because I'm unable to sleep continuously through the night, I wake up every 2/3 hours, I always make sure that I eat a whole meal in the middle of the night just not to die of starvation and low blood sugar.
I'm always very sleepy and tired no matter how many hours of sleep I got that night. 
It's sad :/


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

gomenne said:


> I thought I was the only one like this.
> I dont set an alarm though because I'm unable to sleep continuously through the night, I wake up every 2/3 hours, I always make sure that I eat a whole meal in the middle of the night just not to die of starvation and low blood sugar.
> I'm always very sleepy and tired no matter how many hours of sleep I got that night.
> It's sad :/


Ouch, waking every 2-3 hours would be painful. It seems to have a lot to do with diet. Staying away from sugary foods seems to help a lot.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

If I am anxious and depressed at night, it is _really_ difficult for me to go to sleep because my mind will not stop focusing on uber negative thoughts. If I am depressed/anxious during the day, it makes me really tired. I am either in my bed or on the couch with a blanket. Sometimes the thought of getting out of bed and going somewhere is depressing enough to fall into a deeper depression.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it makes me sleepy.. I'll get plenty of sleep at night but still have this drained feeling throughout the day.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Im tired all the time as well but Im usually still awake 2 hours after going to bed, I can never stop thinking about random things it could be insomnia.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i am tired ALL THE TIME
its really hard to get up for work
i generally sleep in til some ungodly hour on the weekends.
i take a nap nearly every day and am still tired.

im not sure if this is physical or mental, but i do plan on going to a doctor to get his/her opinion.


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

I tend to have times where depression makes me so sleepy I could jut sleep a whole day away. Other times when I'm extremely depressed I can stay awake for 2 days straight constantly thinking what's the point.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depression takes all of one's energy away.


----------



## GoogleAntiTrust (Nov 20, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Yes, so does ongoing anxiety. You expend all your energy through mental processes and it leaves you with nothing.


Seriously. I'm perpetually exhausted and if it's not from being depressed then it's from being so anxious and agitated (despite the fact that I spend 93% of the day doing absolutely nothing that would be considered even remotely physically taxing) that I can no longer get through the day without at least a few 2 or 3 hour naps.

It did take me a while to realize how something that's all in your head can be so physically draining.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It does- 

For me I am up all night thoguh till 10am and gets up around 5pm


----------

